
Risk of Misplaced Arguments in Java - tanin
https://lilit.dev/blog/misplaced
======
sorokod
This is available in intellij too. Kotlin supports named parameter which makes
the problem go away alltogether.

~~~
tanin
Yes, Scala also supports named parameters, though there is still risk when we
don't use it. A while ago, I actually made a Scala compiler plugin
([https://github.com/GIVESocialMovement/scala-named-
argument-c...](https://github.com/GIVESocialMovement/scala-named-argument-
compiler-plugin)) that enabled us to selectively enforce which method required
named parameters.

Anyway, Lilit brings IntelliJ's awesome features to your browser, directly on
github.com (i.e. within pull request) :)

Please let me know if you are interested to try it with your Java repo.

~~~
sorokod
Didn't mean to sound grumpy, Lilit looks like a cool product that solves a
real problem.

~~~
tanin
Oh no. I didn't read your comment that way at all. But thank you anyway for
being proactively courteous about it.

